# Mobo for i5 6500 + DDR4 3000MHZ



## Nergal (May 6, 2016)

Hi, I am finally upgrading from my old machine (Q6600 + 6850 : Been playing starcraft 2 just fine).

I want to upgrade in 2-3 parts. Why is easy, the new GPU´s that will hit the market are going to be a real improvement. Also, the current CPU´s are the lowest of what is possible on this socket. Hence investing in a I7-6700K seems not the way to go for now. 

What I do need is a very good mobo and good RAM that will support the newest CPU(in 2 years) and GPU. I also got the impression that the higher DDR(3000MHZ+) is needed for the new GPU´s(polaris) to not bottleneck them. I also would like to run the 3000MHZ at its correct speed (not 2400HMZ).

6850 gpu (will upgrade after summer)
Samsung 850 Pro SSD : got this
Sound Blaster Z: got this

i5-6500 : 215euro
GeIL 16 GB DDR4-3000 CL15: 77 euro ((GPR416GB3000C15DC, EVO Potenza, XMP))

I was thinking of this mobo; but more expensive is no issue.
GIGABYTE GA-Z170XP-SLI : 145euro

Your views are all much appreciated!


----------



## little cat (May 6, 2016)

If SLI is not a must

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor  (€222.88 @ Mindfactory) 
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z170 Pro4S ATX LGA1151 Motherboard  (€105.60 @ Mindfactory) 
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory  (€87.84 @ Mindfactory) 
*Total:* €416.32
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-05-06 18:58 CEST+0200_


----------



## Toothless (May 6, 2016)

You don't need the highest grade board since you're getting a locked chip.

Ram speed doesn't matter with GPU performance, i don't get who or what told you that but it only works with integrated crap.

Just get a standard Gigabyte or Evga board because with what you're getting you don't need high end. With that said we don't know if the sockets will be the same in a year or whatever.


----------



## silentbogo (May 6, 2016)

I'm building a tiny Skylake mini-ITX rig and I went with an MSI B150I Gaming Pro AC. It's only ~$110, but it has everything I need for a single-card setup and includes a decent Wireless-AC adapter, and has 1xM.2 slot on the back side.
Since no overclocking is in consideration, and you are not planning to go SLI - I suggest you look into that. For uATX form factor there are tons of sub-$100 options that can get the job done. You can probably spend $50 on an entry-level H110 board, drop your RAM to DDR4-2133 and invest the cash difference towards a better video card.


----------



## Nergal (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for your responses.

After some thought it´s true that Intel will perhaps use another socket for its Ice lake/Tiger Lakes. 
Going for a 6700(none-K); costs only 80euros more (what I saved for taking a less expensive mobo).

Still below 500euros in total.

cheers


----------



## little cat (May 7, 2016)

Nergal said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> After some thought it´s true that Intel will perhaps use another socket for its Ice lake/Tiger Lakes.
> Going for a 6700(none-K); costs only 80euros more (what I saved for taking a less expensive mobo).
> ...


i7 6700 is awesome ! But still need somithing like GTX 980 ti or GTX 1080

I am not dissuading You from buying i7 6700


----------



## Toothless (May 7, 2016)

Nergal said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> After some thought it´s true that Intel will perhaps use another socket for its Ice lake/Tiger Lakes.
> Going for a 6700(none-K); costs only 80euros more (what I saved for taking a less expensive mobo).
> ...


That's a good choice! Now it depends on what GPU you want since you saved a bit of cash. Currently a 970 is extremely good for the price but you did say in your OP that you wanted to wait which is also good. You don't need a high-end GPU to go with that 6700 despite what some people like to say. Even a GTX960 would be fine if that's what you want.

We're here to give advice (most of us give good advice)


----------



## little cat (May 7, 2016)

i5 6600 + GTX 970/1070 , maybe the best option

i5 6600K needs a cooler , no stock one ( at least in the majority of cases) . so extra expenses

for 580euro
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor  (€222.88 @ Mindfactory) 
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z170 Pro4S ATX LGA1151 Motherboard  (€105.60 @ Mindfactory) 
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws 4 Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-3200 Memory  (€51.75 @ Mindfactory) 
*Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 960 4GB Video Card  (€201.04 @ Mindfactory) 
*Total:* €581.27
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-05-07 05:55 CEST+0200_


----------



## Nergal (May 9, 2016)

I am glad I asked you all to help me make my decision. 

And like I thought, the new GPU´s are an actual real improvement in a while. I will see what AMD does speedwise(Polaris) and then decide to go for nvidia or AMD. It should also give time to properly have the cards tested and benchmarked by people. 

I always thought the GTX970 was the best bang for the buck; BUT; there were major issues with it I believe (due to the frontbus being split up). And the AMD´s weren´t a real improvement tech-wise. So I never felt it was the right time to upgrade and know that system will again last me years.

With a skylake + a 1070(or polaris) I am confident I can again last 5 - 6 years.

If my build works out, I will build the same for a couple of people whom have been nagging me for a while


----------



## peche (May 9, 2016)

little cat said:


> i7 6700 is awesome ! But still need somithing like GTX 980 ti or GTX 1080
> 
> I am not dissuading You from buying i7 6700


those 80 or less difference can be great if you decide to sell that ship... Unlocked chips mantain higher resale values dude...also even if not oced, they have great clocks....Z170Board is great even for locked chips, faster... you can also change a little bit stock values...  im my humble opinion get and unlocked i5 and z170 board...also 8GB of DRR4 memory could be great... enough for most titles and sweet experience... 

Regards,


----------



## lukart (May 13, 2016)

little cat said:


> i5 6600 + GTX 970/1070 , maybe the best option
> 
> i5 6600K needs a cooler , no stock one ( at least in the majority of cases) . so extra expenses
> 
> ...





I would change the VGA, 380 has more performance and its cheaper:

PCPartPicker part list: http://de.pcpartpicker.com/p/p7g4t6
Price breakdown by merchant: http://de.pcpartpicker.com/p/p7g4t6/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i5-6600 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor  (€222.50 @ Mindfactory) 
Motherboard: ASRock Z170 Pro4S ATX LGA1151 Motherboard  (€106.89 @ Amazon Deutschland) 
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws 4 Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-3200 Memory  (€51.38 @ Mindfactory) 
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon R9 380 2GB PCS+ Video Card  (€177.28 @ Amazon Deutschland) 
Total: €558.05
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-05-13 23:21 CEST+0200


----------



## puma99dk| (May 13, 2016)

B150 chipset is nice for the price but if u really really need 3000mhz u need Z170 sadly, i am running 2400mhz in my own rig and did on my last rig with DDR3 too.


----------

